# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل هناك نظم لسيرة الحبيب المصطفى ؟ أي سيرته عليه الصلاة والسلام شعرا ؟

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكم إخوتي في الله
 لي سؤال :
هل هناك نظم لسيرة الحبيب المصطفى ؟ أي سيرته عليه الصلاة والسلام شعرا ؟
ما اسم المؤلف والكتاب رجاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Nashee...ngstape_id=241

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيكم أخي أبا حاتم ، لكنني أخي الفاضل باحثة - بفضل الله وكرمه - ويلزمني عناوين كتب ، لذلك كان سؤالي عن مؤلفات مكتوبة  تناولت السيرة النبوية شعرا لا نثرا حتى أبحث عنها ، وإن تفضل كريم ودلني على الكتاب مع الرابط فتلك الأمنية .
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=m001343.pdf
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=m000426.pdf
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=m000425.pdf
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12179

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

سبحان الله ... والله أخي بحثت في مكتبة المصطفى ولم أجد ، يبدو أن كتابة التاء بدون نقطتين - سيره بدلا من سيرة - في مكتبة المصطفى هي السبب .
 سيره ألفيه النبويه
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وأثابك الله وسدد خطاك أخي الفاضل .

----------


## فاطمة بوعافية

هناك ألفية العراقي في السيرة النبوية
انظريها في مجمع المتون، ولبعض علما شنقيط نظم كذلك لا يحضرني اسمه الآن

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هناك قصيدة الحافظ العرقي رحمه الله و ايضا للشيخ حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله ولعلها جزء من معارج القبول

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

لكن منظومة العراقي 
مخطوطة 
و ليست محققة 
فهل من كتاب آخر مطبوع ؟

----------


## ابوعائش المصري

http://www.archive.org/download/alfi...lfiya_sira.pdf
رابط الالفية محققة(من موقع اهل الحديث).................  ...والله اعلم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

هو نفسه بغيتي أخي الفاضل
جزاك الله الجنة
بارك الله فيك وسدد الله خطاك ويسر أمورك وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## رومي

وللفائدة أيضاً أشير إلى نظم حديث 
منظومة (الإنتظام في سيرة خير الأنام) نظمها (محمد خير ضميرية) طبعت في دار قتيبة دمشق 1406هـ

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

أرجو مراجعة مؤلفات شاعر الملاحم كامل أمين رحمه الله

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> ولبعض علما شنقيط نظم كذلك لا يحضرني اسمه الآن


 وهو نظم الغزوات للعلامة أحمد البدوي المجلسي الشنقيطي، وهو موجود في الشبكة، وله شروح كثيرة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أخي : رومي 
الدكتور الأستاذ : إبراهم أمين
أخي : الحامدي

بارك الله فيكم
ومنكم أستفيد 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## طه الفهد

تجدين هنا تسجيل صوتي لألفية العراقي :
ألفية السيرة النبوية للعراقي 
و هنا تسجيل صوتي لمنظومة ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي و الخلفاء للحافظ ابن الجزري 
ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي و الخلفا 
و هذا رابط الموضوع فيه تعريف بالمنظومة :
  * التسجيل الكامل  لمنظومة ذات الشفا فى سيرة النبى و الخلفا للإمام ابن الجزرى* 

و هذا رابط لشرحها :
 * رفع الخفا شرح ذات  الشفا فى سيرة النبى و الخلفا لابن الجزرى pdf* 



و هنا منظومة (*الأرجوزة الميئية في ذكر حال أشرف البرية) لابن أبي العز بتصحيح الشيخ أبي مالك العوضي حفظه الله 
**الأرجوزة الميئية في ذكر حال أشرف البرية*

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> تجدين هنا تسجيل صوتي لألفية العراقي :
> ألفية السيرة النبوية للعراقي 
> و هنا تسجيل صوتي لمنظومة ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي و الخلفاء للحافظ ابن الجزري 
> 
> ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي و الخلفا 
> 
> 
> و هذا رابط الموضوع فيه تعريف بالمنظومة :
> 
> ...


جزاك ربي الجنة ، وسدد الله خطاك لفعل الخير وجعل الله مقامك في عليين ، بارك الله فيك ، قد أفدتني كثيرا كثيرا ، عاجزة أنا عن شكرك أخي الفاضل ....
 وفوق كل ذي علم عليم

----------


## طه الفهد

جزاك الله خيرا مثله أختي الفاضلة .
هناك نونية في السيرة  للإمام الصرصري مطلعها :
سُبحانَ ذي الجَبروتِ وَالبُرهانِ *** وَالعِزِّ وَالمَلكوتِ وَالسُلطانِ
و خاتمتها : 
قُل رَبِّ صِل يَحيى بنَ يوسُف عبدكَ الـ *** ـمَقطوع مِنكَ أُضَيْعَفُ العُبْدانِ
فَلأَنتَ أَكرَمُ شافِعٍ عَلِقَت بِهِ *** لِمُرَوَّعٍ يَرجو النَجاةَ يَدانِ

و تجدينها في المرفقات بصيغة الشاملة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا مثله أختي الفاضلة .
> هناك نونية في السيرة للإمام الصرصري مطلعها :
> سُبحانَ ذي الجَبروتِ وَالبُرهانِ *** وَالعِزِّ وَالمَلكوتِ وَالسُلطانِ
> و خاتمتها : 
> قُل رَبِّ صِل يَحيى بنَ يوسُف عبدكَ الـ *** ـمَقطوع مِنكَ أُضَيْعَفُ العُبْدانِ
> فَلأَنتَ أَكرَمُ شافِعٍ عَلِقَت بِهِ *** لِمُرَوَّعٍ يَرجو النَجاةَ يَدانِ
> 
> و تجدينها في المرفقات بصيغة الشاملة


بارك الله فيك ، وأثابك الله جزيل الثواب على هذه المساعدة القيمة التي أنارت لي الطريق في هذا الجزء من بحثي
بارك الله لك في علمك وجهدك ووقتك أخي الفاضل .

----------


## طالب الرضا

هناك كتاب الحديقة النضرة في نظم السيرة العطرة

للسيد ابي بكر المشهور الصوفي

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

السلام عليكم أختي الباحثة أمة الوهاب أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك في بحثك القيم إن شاء الله 
باعتباري باحثا في مناهج الدراسات العلمية للسيرة النبوية فقد كان لي بحث أو مقال  حول هذه المنظومات الشعرية في السيرة النبوية ظمنته بحثي في الماجستير الموسوم ب مرويات الشمائل النبوية في طبقات ابن سعد  2005 م جامعة ابن زهر أغادير المغرب وكان أحد زملائي فيما أذكر في مستوى الإجازة الطالب عبد الحق صلاح قد قام بتحقيق مخطوط منظومة قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار سنة 1998م وهناك زميل أخر معنا في الدراسات العليا الفقيه حسن إد سعيد له بحث في هذه المنظومات ظمنه رسالته في بحث الماجستير على  أيت حال لو اطلعت على كتاب المصنفات المغربية في _السيرة النبوية_ ومصنفوها  للباحث الأكاديمي الدكتور محمد يسف فقد عمل جردا ببليوغرافيا لما ألف في السيرة النبوية في الغرب الإسلامي نثرا ونظما
حمل مخطوطة  منظومة قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار من الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/********/20Ig_r0z/_____.html
حمل  مخطوطة شرح قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار لأحمد البدوي المجلسي اليعقوبي الشنقيطي من علماء القرن 13 الهجري على الرابط: http://www.4shared.com/********/TTfh_z0z/______.html

حمل عرض حول بحث الأستاذ محمد يسف المصنفات المغربية في _السيرة النبوية_ ومصنفوها من الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/********/aml7..._________.html

وهناك منظومة رائعة في السيرة النبوية فيها ذكر معظم أبواب السيرة ومن ذلك ذكرأوصافه صلى الله عليه وسلم وشمائله وميراثه وغزواته..الخ وهي تائية الخطيب في السيرة النبوية تأليف الشيخ عبد الحميد الخطيب المدرس بالمسجد الحرام وعضو مجلس الشورى نظمها وأهداها إلى الملك عبد العزيزال سعود طبعت بمصر سنة 1362هجرية  المطبعة السلفية بجزيرة الروضة القاهرة مصر على الرابط
: http://www.4shared.com/********/Qf3hEHKr/____.html
 وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى وفي رعاية الله

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

السلام عليكم أختي الباحثة أمة الوهاب أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك في بحثك القيم إن شاء الله 
باعتباري باحثا في مناهج الدراسات العلمية للسيرة النبوية فقد كان لي بحث  أو مقال  حول هذه المنظومات الشعرية في السيرة النبوية ظمنته بحثي في  الماجستير الموسوم ب مرويات الشمائل النبوية في طبقات ابن سعد  2005 م  جامعة ابن زهر أغادير المغرب وكان أحد زملائي فيما أذكر في مستوى الإجازة  الطالب عبد الحق صلاح قد قام بتحقيق مخطوط منظومة قرة الأبصار في سيرة  المشفع المختار سنة 1998م وهناك زميل أخر معنا في الدراسات العليا الفقيه  حسن إد سعيد له بحث في هذه المنظومات ظمنه رسالته في بحث الماجستير على   أيت حال لو اطلعت على كتاب المصنفات المغربية في _السيرة النبوية_ ومصنفوها  للباحث الأكاديمي الدكتور محمد يسف فقد عمل جردا ببليوغرافيا لما ألف في السيرة النبوية في الغرب الإسلامي نثرا ونظما
حمل مخطوطة  منظومة قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار من الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/********/20Ig_r0z/_____.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?47ytw9glr399tjs

حمل  مخطوطة شرح قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار لأحمد البدوي المجلسي اليعقوبي الشنقيطي من علماء القرن 13 الهجري على الرابط: http://www.4shared.com/********/TTfh_z0z/______.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?5c33836x66wvrv0

حمل عرض حول بحث الأستاذ محمد يسف المصنفات المغربية في _السيرة النبوية_ ومصنفوها من الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/********/aml7..._________.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?eid4jblinc3ahb1

وهناك منظومة رائعة في السيرة النبوية فيها ذكر معظم أبواب السيرة ومن ذلك  ذكرأوصافه صلى الله عليه وسلم وشمائله وميراثه وغزواته..الخ وهي تائية  الخطيب في السيرة النبوية تأليف الشيخ عبد الحميد الخطيب المدرس بالمسجد  الحرام وعضو مجلس الشورى نظمها وأهداها إلى الملك عبد العزيزال سعود طبعت  بمصر سنة 1362هجرية  المطبعة السلفية بجزيرة الروضة القاهرة مصر على الرابط
: http://www.4shared.com/********/Qf3hEHKr/____.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?eroegaeneeyavb0

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى وفي رعاية الله

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

أختي الباحثة أمة الوهاب وجدت لك شرحا أخر على منظومة قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار بعنوان(مرتع الأبرار في التعليق على قرة الأبصار ) لعالم شنقيط الغالي محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 
على الرابط: http://www.mediafire.com/?3qwxf5046wipu6t
*
*

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله  القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث  الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

(رفع الخفا في شرح ذات الشفا 
في سيرة المصطفي والخمسة الخلفا) 
عنوان المخطوطة:  رفع الخفا في شرح ذات الشفا في سيرة المصطفي والخمسة الخلفا             اسم الناسخ:  ابراهيم ، عبدالقادر
المؤلف: القاري ، محمد بن حسن البصري         
تاريخ النسخ: 1234 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: ابراهيم ، عبدالقادر         
رقم الصنف: 219 / ر . ق
الوصف: نسخة جيده ، خطها نسخ معتاد         
الرقم العام: 1192
الوصف المادي: 234 ق ، 17 س ؛ 22 × 15.5 سم         
المراجع: معجم المؤلفين 9 : 185 ، دار الكتب المصرية 8 : 148
الموضوع:     1 - السيرة النبوية
الإحالات:     أ ـ القاري ، محمد بن حسن سنة 1180 هـ ، ب ـ الناسخ ، ج ـ تاريخ النسخ ، د ـ شرح ذات الشفا في سيرة المصطفي

رابط التحميل     http://www.mediafire.com/?2jz2mg4ugwj


جزى الله الأخ الذي صور المخطوط ورفعه على هذا الموقع

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أختي الفاضلة 
هذا نظم نافع قيم للإمام العلامة حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي - رحمه الله -
عن السيرة النبوية  وقصص الأنبياء عليهم السلام
اسم النظم:

 (نيل السول من تاريخ الأمم وسيرة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-)
حمله من الرابط: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vta5yvbkbe469r0

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

     هذا نطم في السيرة النبوية لابن أبي العز، ويقال أنه من أخصرها، وأفضلها، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا به.
 الحمـــــــــد لله القدير الباري *** ثم صلاته على المختــــــــــ  ــــــــار
 وبعد هاك ســـــيرة الرسول *** منظومة موجزة الفصـــــــــــ  ــــول
 مولده في عاشر الفضيــــــــــ  ــل *** ربيع الأول عــــــام الفيـــــــــــ  ــل
 لكنها المشهور ثاني عشره *** في يـــــوم الاثنين طلـوعِ فجره
 ووافق العشرين من نيسان *** وقبله حـــــــينُ أبيه حـــــــــــانَ
 وبعد عامين غدا فطيــــــــــــ  ـــــــما *** جاءت به مرضــعه سلــــيما
 حليــــــــــــ  ــــــــــمةُ لأمـــــه وعادت *** به لأهـــــلها كـــتتـمـا أرادت
 فبعد شهرين انشــــقاق بطنه *** وقيل بعـــــد أربعٍ من ســــنه
 وبعد ستٍ معَ شهـــــــــــــ  ـــرٍ جاءِ *** وفـــــــــــــ  ـــاة أمه عـــــلى الأبــــواءِ
 وجــــــــــــد  ه للأب عبد المطلب *** بعد ثمان مات من غير كذب
 ثم أبو طـــــــــالبٍ العــــــم كفـــــل *** خدمته ثم إلى الشــــام رحل
 وذاك بعد عــــــام اثني عشر *** وكان من أمر بحيرا ما اشتهر
 وسار نحو الشام أشرف الورى *** في عام خمسةٍ وعشرين اذكرا
 لأمنا خــــــــــــــ  ـــديجة متـــــــــــــ  ـجرا *** وعاد فيه رابحا مستـــــــبشرا
 فكان فيه عقده عليــــــــــــ  ها *** وبعده إفضاؤه إليــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــها
 ووِلدُهُ منها خــــلا إبراهــــــــــ  ــــــــــــيم *** فالأولُ القاسمُ حائزُ التكريم
 وزينبُ رقيةُ وفـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــاطـمة *** وأمُّ كلـــــــــــــ  ـثومٍ لهـــــــــــــ  ـــــنَّ خاتمة
 والطاهـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـرُ الطيبُ عبدالله *** وقيل كلُّ اسمٍ لفـــــــــــــ  ــــــردٍ زاهي
 والكل في حياته ذاقوا الحمام *** وبعده فاطــــــــــــ  ـــــــمةُ بنصفِ عام
 وبعــــــــــــ  ـــــــدَ خمسٍ وثلاثين حضر *** بنيانَ بيتِ الله لمَّـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــا أن دثر
 وحكَّــــموه ورضوا بما حكم *** في وضعِ ذاك الحجرِ الأسودِ ثم
 وبعــــــــــــ  ــــد عامِ أربعين أُرسلا *** في يوم الاثنين يقينا فــــــــــــــ  ـــانقلا
 في رمضــــــــــــ  ــــان أو ربيعِ الأولِ *** وســـــــــــــ  ـــــــــورةُ اقرأ أَوَّلُ المنزلِ
 ثم الوضوءَ والصـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـلاةَ علمه *** جبريلُ وهي ركعتان محكمة
 ثم مضت عشـــــرون يوما كاملة *** فرَمَتِ الجــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـنَّ نجومٌ هائلة
 ثم دعـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ا في أربع الأعوامِ *** بالأمر جهـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــرةً إلى الإسلام
 وأربعٌ من النســـــــــــ  ـا واثنا عشر *** من الرجال الصحب كلٌ قد هجر
 إلى بلاد الحُبش في خامس عام *** وفيه عادوا ثـــــــــم عادوا لا ملام
 ثلاثةٌ هــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــم وثمانون رجل *** ومعهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  م جماعة حتى كمل
 وهنَّ عشـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــرٌ وثمان ثم قد *** أسلـــــــــم في السادس حمزةُ الأسد
 وبعد تســـــــــــــ  ــــعٍ من سِني رسالته *** مــــــــــــــ  ـــــــات أبو طالــــب ذو كفالته
 وبعده خــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــديجةُ توفيت *** من بعد أيـــــــــــــ  ــــــــامٍ ثلاثةٍ مضت
 وبعدَ خمسين وربعٍ أسلــــــــما *** جنُّ نصيبين وعادوا فاعلما
 ثم على سودة أمضـــــــى عقده *** في رمـــــــــــضا  ن ثم كان بعده
 عقدُ ابنةِ الصديق في شـــــــــوال *** وبعــــــــــــ  ـد خمسين وعام تال
 أسري به والصلواتُ فرضت *** خمسا بخمسين كما قد حفظت
 والبيــــــعة الأولى مع اثني عشرا *** مـــن أهل طيبة كما قد ذكرا
 وبعد ثنتــــــــــــ  ـــــــين وخمسين أتى *** سبعـــــــون في الموسم هذا ثبتا
 من طيــــــــبة فبايــــــــعوا ثم هجر *** مكة يوم اثنين من شهر صفر
 فجاء طيبــــــــــــ  ــــــة الــــــــــرضا يقينا *** إذ كمَّـــــــــــ  ــل الثلاثَ والخمسين
 في يــــــــــــــ  ــوم الاثنين ودام فيها *** عشر سنين كَمــــــُلت نحكيها
 أكمل في الأولى صلاةَ الحضــــرِ *** مــــــن بعد ما جمَّعَ فاسمع خبري
 ثم بنى المسجــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــد في قباء *** ومسجـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــدَ المدينة الغراءِ
 ثم بنى من حــــــــــــــ  ــوله مساكنه *** ثم أتى من بعدُ في هذي السنة
 أقلَّ من نصفِ الذين سافروا *** إلى بلاد الحُبش حين هاجروا
 وفيه آخــــــى أشرف الأخيار *** بين المهـــــــــــ  ـــاجرين والأنصارِ
 ثم بنى بابنة خــــــــــــــ  ـــــير صحبه *** وشـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــرع الأذان فاقتد به
 وغزوة الأبـــــــــــ  واء بعد في صفر *** هذا وفي الثـــــانية الغزو اشتهر
 إلى بــــــــــــــ  واطَ ثم بدرٍ ووجب *** تحولُ القبلـــــــةِ في نصف رجب
 من بعد ذا العُشيرَ يا إخواني *** وفرض شهر الصوم في شعبان
 والغزوة الكبرى التي ببدر *** في الصوم في سابعِ عشرِ الشهرِ
 ووجــــــــــــ  ـــــبت فيه زكاة الفطر *** من بعـــــــــــــ  ــد بدرٍ بليال عشر
 وفي زكاة المال خــــلفٌ فادرِ *** ومـــــــــــــ  اتت ابنةُ النــــــــــــ  ــــــــبيِّ البرِّ
 رقيــــــــــــ  ــــــةُ قبل رُجوع السفرِ *** زوجةُ عثمان وعُرسُ الطُّهرِ
 فاطمةُ على عليِّ القــــــــــــ  ــدرِ *** وأســـــــــــل  م العباسُ بعد الأسرِ
 وقينقــــــــــ  ـاعَ غزوهم في الأثرِ *** بعـــــــــــــ  ــدَ ضحاءِ يومِ عيدِ النحرِ
 وغزوة الســـــــــــو  يق ثـم قرقرة *** والغزو في الثــــــــــــ  ـــــــالثة المشتهرة
 في غطفــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــانَ وبني سليـمِ *** وأمُّ كلـــــــــــــ  ــثومَ ابنةُ الكـــريمِ
 زوَّجَ عثمانَ بهـــــــــــــ  ــــا وخصه *** ثــــــــــــــ  ــــــم تزوج النبـــــــــــ  ــــــيُّ حفصة
 وزينبَ ثم غــــــــــــــ  ــــزا إلى أحد *** في شهـــــــر شوال وحمراءِ الأسـد
 فالخمر حرمت يقينا فاسمعن *** هــــذا وفيها وُلِدَ السبطُ الحسن
 وكان في الــــــرابعة الغزوُ إلى *** بني النضـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــيرِ في ربيع أوَّلا
 وبعدُ موتُ زينبَ المقــــــــــد  مة *** وبعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـدهُ نكاحُ أمِّ سلمة
 وبنت جحش ثم بدر الموعد *** وبعدها الأحزابُ فاسمع واعددِ
 ثم بني قريظـــــــــــ  ةَ وفيهـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــم  ا *** خلـــــــــــفٌ وفي ذات الرقاع علَّما 
 كيف صلاةَ الخوفِ والقـصرُ نمي *** وآيةُ الحــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـجابِ والتيممِ
 قيـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــلَ ، ورجمه اليهوديين *** ومـــــــــولد السبطِ الرِّضا الحسين
 الإفـــــــــــ  ـــك في غزو بني المصطلق *** وكان في الخـــــــــامس  ة اسمع وثقِ
 ودومةُ الجنـــــــدل قيل وحصل *** عقدُ ابنةِ الحارثِ بعدُ واتصل
 وعقدُ ريحانةَ في ذي الخامسة *** ثم بنـــــــــــــ  ـو لحيان بدء السادسة
 وبعده استســـــــــــ  ـــقاؤه وذو قَرَد *** وصُــــــــــــ  ـــدَّ عن عمرته لما قصد
 وبيعة الـــــــــــــ  ـرضوانِ أَوَّل وبنى *** فــــــــــــــ  ــيها بـــــــــــــر  يحانةَ هــــــذا بينا
 وفرض الحــــــــــــ  ــــــجُّ بخُلفٍ فاسمعه *** وكان فتـــــــــــــ  حُ خيبرَ في السابعة 
 وحَظرُ لحـــــــــــــ  ــــمِ الحمر الأهلية *** فيها ومتــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــع  ة النسا الرَّوِيَّة
 ثم علـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــى أمِّ حبيبةَ عقد *** ومهــــــــــــ  ــــرها عند النجاشيِّ نُقد
 وسُمَّ في شــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــاةٍ بها هدية *** ثم اصـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــطفى صفيةً صفية
 ثم أتت ومن بقي مهـــــــــــــ  ــــاجرا *** وعقدُ ميـــــــــــــ  ــــــــمونةَ كان الآخرا
 وقبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــلُ إسلامُ أبي هريرة *** وبعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــدُ عمرةُ القضا الشهيرة
 والرُّســــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  لَ في محرمِ المحرمِ *** أرســــــــــــ  ـــــــــــلهم إلى الملوك فاعلمِ
 وأُهديت مــــــــــــار  يةُ القبطيـــــــــ  ـــة *** فيه وفي الثامنة الســــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــرية
 لمؤتةَ ســـــــــارت وفي الصيـــــــــــ  ــام *** قد كان فتحُ البــــــــــــ  لدِ الحــرام 
 وبعده قد أوردوا مــــــا كان في *** يــــــــــــوم حنينٍ ثم يومِ الطائفِ
 وبعد في ذي القــــــــعدة اعتمـــاره *** من الجــــــــــــ  ـــعرانةِ واستقراره
 وبنته زينبُ مــــــــــــــ  ــــــــاتت ثَـــــــــــــ  ــمّا *** مـــــــــــــو  لدُ إبراهيمَ فيها حتــــــــــما
 ووهـــــــــــب  ت نوبتها لعـــــــــــــ  ـــــــائشة *** ســــــــودةُ ما دامت زمانا عائشة
 وعُمـــــــــــ  ــــــــــلَ المنـــــــــــ  ــبرُ غيرَ مختفِ *** وحـــــــــــــ  ــجَّ عتَّابٌ بأهل المــــــوقفِ
 ثم تبوك قد غزا في التــــــــــــ  ـــــــاسعة *** وهدَّ مســــــجد الضرارِ رافعه
 وحجَّ بالنــــــــــا  س أبو بكـــــرٍ وثَم *** تلا براءةً عــــــــــــــ  ــــــليٌّ وحـــــــــــــ  ـــــتم
 أن لا يحج مشــــــــركٌ بعـــــــــــدُ ولا *** يطـــــــــــــ  ــــوفُ عارٍ ذا بأمـــــــــرٍ فُعِلا
 وجـــــــــــــ  ـاءت الوفودُ فيـــــــــــها تترى *** هذا ومـــــــــــــ  ـن نِســـــــاه آلى شهرا
 ثم النجـــــــــــ  ـــاشي نَعَـــــــــــ  ــى وصلى *** عليه مــــــن طيبــــــــــــ  ـــة نال الفضلا
 ومـــات إبراهيم في العامِ الأخير *** والبجــــــــــ  ـلي أسلمَ واسمه جرير
 وحج حـــــــــجة الـــــوداع قــــــــــــــ  ارنا *** ووقفَ الجــــــــمعةَ فيـــــــــــــ  ــــــها آمنا
 وأنزلت في اليوم بشـــــرى لكــــمُ *** اليومَ أكمــــــــــلت  ُ لكم دينكمُ
 ومــــــــــــو  تُ ريحانةَ بعـــــــــــــ  دَ عوده *** والتسعُ عشـــــــــــــ  ـــرَ مدةً من بعـــده
 ويوم الاثنين قضـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــى يقـــــينا *** إذ أكمــــــــــــ  ــــــــل الثلاث والستـــين
 والدفنُ في بيــــــــــتِ ابنةِ الــــصديقِ *** في مــــوضعِ الـــــــــــــ  ـوفاةِ عن تحقــبقِ
 ومدةُ التمـــــريضِ خُمسا شـــــــهرِ *** وقيــــــــــــ  ــــــل بل ثلاثةٌ وخمسٌ فادرِ
 وتمت الأرجـــــــــو  زة الميــــــــــئ  يــــــــــة *** في ذكرِ حالِ أشـــــــــــــ  ـــرفِ البريــــــة
 صلى عليــــــه الله ربي وعــــــــلى *** أصـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــحا  به وآله ومـــــــــــن تلا

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
 هناك دراسة علمية حول هذه المنظومات بعنوان ( منظومات السيرة النبوية الجزء الثاني من القرن التاسع حتى نهاية القرن الرابع عشر الهجري دراسة وثائقية) لأستاذ جلال شوقي إصدار مجلة مركز بحوث السنة والسيرة دولة قطر الدوحة العدد السادس السنة 1993

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

*رفع الخفا شرح ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي و من بعده من الخلفا
المتن المنظوم لابن الجزري
و الشرح للشيخ محمد بن الحاج حسن الآلاني الكردي
ت 1189هـ


التحقيق :
حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي
صابر محمد سعد الله الزيباري


الناشر :
عالم الكتب
مكتبة النهضة العربية


الطبعة الأولى
1407هـ
1987م

الروابط : http://www.mediafire.com/?zj66dcm15i56v5a

 جزى الله خيرا 
من صور الكتاب 
و من سمح برفعه على موقعه بروابط مباشرة
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ، ما شاء الله
أعجز عن شكرك أيها الأخ الطيب ، بارك الله فيك
جزاك ربي الجنة ، أسال الله أن يرزقك الخير كله ، في دنياك وأخراك ، وأن يجعلك مفتاح خير ، 
أسأل الله أن يثقل موازينك بما ثقلت به بحثي .
ويرفع قدرك وشأنك .
بارك الله فيك مرة أخرى .

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

أمين أختي الفاضلة ولي عندي لك طلب وهو أن ترفعي لنا تقريرا عن بحثك في موقع السيرة النبوية حتى نستفيد منه وحتى لا تتكرر الجهود بالتكرار...ومرة أخرى أقول أسأل الله تعلى أن يعجل بإخراج بحثك حتى تستفيد منه الامة وأكاد أجزم في حدود علمي أن بحثك لم يطرق من قبل ودمت في رعاية الله

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

شكرا للأخ الكنسوسي
أرجو أن تتفضل -أنت أو غيرك- برفع ما ذكرت في روابط أخرى لا تشترط التسجيل...

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

ولعلك تجدين بغيتك فى كتاب المقتفى من سيرة المصطفى للحسن بن عمر بن حبيب المؤرخ والأديب الشهير فى عصر الماليك

----------


## يسرى عبد الواحد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

نعم اختي يوجد " ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي  والخلفاء " للامام ابن الجزري .. قصيدة ماااااتعة جدا 

و من هنا تجدين الروابط http://alserah.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-45.html

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الهدية [     845    ] 
من
سلسلة عمل من طب لمن حب
وهي كتاب :


تظم الدرر السنية في السير الزكية / تأليف الحافظ زين الدين ابي الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي / تحقيق طارق بن سعيد بن سالم آل عبد الحميد / دار اللؤلؤة بيروت / الطبعة الاوى 1431 هـ



رابط التحميل :
http://archive.org/download/abuyaala...ra_iraki-2.pdf


تم بحمد الله وحسن تيسيره رفع هذه التحفة النفيسة في نظم السيرة  النبوية, وقد أكرمني سبحانه وتعالى بتصوير الطبعة الاولى, وذلك منذ سنين خلت لا أدري كم عددها, قله الحمد كثيرا كما أنعم كثيرا 
وهذا رابط الطبعة الاولى 
http://www.archive.org/download/alfi...lfiya_sira.pdf


ــــــــ


اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا 
سلسلة عمل من طب لمن حب
إسنادنا / خزانة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
خزانة المذهب الشافعي
خزانة المذهب الحنفي
أندلسنا : حضارة وتراث وذكرى
 فاكهة المجالس وتحفة المؤانس - فوائد ونكت علمية , وطرائف وأخبار أدبية 
الهند الإسلامة
اليمن الميمون
مجالس الذكر : مكتبة المتون العلمية المشروحة المقروءة على المشايخ
عقيدتنا : مذهب السلف الصالح أهل الحديث
 القول الحسن : مكتبة الكتبة الصوتية المقروءة والمسموعة
تراث شيخ الإسلام أبي العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله
خزانة المذهب الحنبلي خزانة المذهب المالكي
 خزانة المخطوط العربي والإسلامي
 خزانة التراث العربي
 ديوان السنة المسندة
صفحة إصلاح الروابط التالفة أصلح الله أمرنا وأمركم في الدنيا والآخرة أمين

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الهدية [    847    ] 
من
سلسلة عمل من طب لمن حب
وهي كتاب :


نيل السول من تاريخ الأمم وسيرة الرسول / للشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي / حقق النص وعلق عليه د. خالد بن ضحوي الظفيري / دار أضواء السلف مصر / الطبعة الأولى 1434هـ



رابط التحميل :
http://archive.org/download/abuyaala...ira_hakami.pdf

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

شرح الأرجوزة المـيـئيـة فـي ذكر حال أشرف البرية
للعلامة إبن أبى العز الحنفى رحمه الله
شرحها الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن العباد البدر


الطبعة الاولى 1432 هـ


http://archive.org/download/abuyaala...juzah_abad.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من خزانة المنظومات العلمية لأخينا أبي يعلى البيضاوي - حفظه الله -

منظومات في الشمائل والسيرة النبوية مخطوطة ومطبوعة

http://mandumat.blogspot.com/search/...88%D9%8A%D8%A9

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t146053/

----------

